# Forum Other Languages English for Russians - Изучаем английский язык Practice your English  Как перевести Commodity и Proprietary?

## SAn

Я имею в виду фразу «Commodity cluster» — вычислительный кластер, собранный обычными людьми из обычных (commodity) компонентов — материнских плат, корпусов, стандартного сетевого оборудования. 
Смысл слова в данном контексте — обычный, кустарный, широко распространённый,  бытовой, простой, который можно пойти и купить в магазине... 
Но это всё не те слова, что нужны. Нужно прилагательное, противоположное словам «уникальный», «сделанный под заказ». 
«Вы не поверите! Я собрал космический корабль у себя дома из commodity запчастей». 
Commodity, как существительное, в данном смысле достаточно точно переводится, как «ширпотреб». Но мне нужно прилагательное, *без отрицательного оттенка* (иначе я бы использовал «кустарный»). 
Может «широко доступный»?

----------


## lae

Может, «стандартный»? Или «повсеместно используемый»?   ::   
А почему «обычный» не подходит? 
Ну и задачка! Ищу антоним к слову «эксклюзивный»: 

```
заурядный
массового спроса
массовый
народный
народного потребления )
общедоступный
обычный
обыкновенный
общепринятый
повсеместно используемый / повсеместный
пользующийся спросом / популярностью
популярный
расхожий
рядовой
стандартный
часто используемый / частый
шаблонный
широкого спроса / потребления /распространения
широко распространённый
```

и всё не то!

----------


## Полуношник

> Я имею в виду фразу «Commodity cluster» — вычислительный кластер, собранный обычными людьми из обычных (commodity) компонентов — материнских плат, корпусов, стандартного сетевого оборудования. 
> Смысл слова в данном контексте — обычный, кустарный, широко распространённый,  бытовой, простой, который можно пойти и купить в магазине... 
> Но это всё не те слова, что нужны. Нужно прилагательное, противоположное словам «уникальный», «сделанный под заказ». 
> «Вы не поверите! Я собрал космический корабль у себя дома из commodity запчастей». 
> Commodity, как существительное, в данном смысле достаточно точно переводится, как «ширпотреб». Но мне нужно прилагательное, *без отрицательного оттенка* (иначе я бы использовал «кустарный»). 
> Может «широко доступный»?

 Ты хочешь придумать новый термин? Тогда могу предложить "потребительский кластер". А если нужен просто перевод, то какое прилагательное не выбери, оно будет относиться к кластеру, а не к тому, из чего он собран. Поэтому перевод должен быть описательным, а не дословным. Что-то вроде: "кластер из легкодоступных компонентов".

----------


## SAn

Думаю, варианты «общедоступный кластер» и «потребительский кластер» — вполне нормальные. 
Ещё точнее будет фраза «кластер из общедоступных компонентов».  *Спасибо!* 
Проблема в том, что термина ещё нет в русском устоявшегося.

----------


## SAn

Ужас! Теперь нужно перевести «proprietary computing system», как антоним «commodity cluster»  ::  
Думаю написать «эксклюзивный», но хочется чего-нибудь менее высокопарного.

----------


## studyr

Типа "фирмА" ?

----------


## Полуношник

> Ужас! Теперь нужно перевести «proprietary computing system», как антоним «commodity cluster»  
> Думаю написать «эксклюзивный», но хочется чего-нибудь менее высокопарного.

 Патентованный.

----------


## SAn

Исходный текст:  

> MPICH2 is a high-performance and widely portable implementation of the Message Passing Interface (MPI) standard (both MPI-1 and MPI-2). The goals of MPICH2 are: (1) to provide an MPI implementation that efficiently supports different computation and communication platforms including commodity clusters (desktop systems, shared-memory systems, multicore architectures), high-speed networks (10 Gigabit Ethernet, InfiniBand, Myrinet, Quadrics) and proprietary high-end computing systems (Blue Gene, Cray, SiCortex) and (2) to enable cutting-edge research in MPI through an easy-to-extend modular framework for other derived implementations.

 Мой перевод:  

> MPICH2 — это быст­ро­дей­ствую­щая и ши­ро­ко пор­ти­ру­е­мая реа­ли­за­ция стан­др­та MPI (реа­ли­зо­ва­ны оба стан­дар­та MPI-1 и MPI-2). Це­ли со­зда­ния MPICH2 сле­дую­щие:
>        1. Предо­ста­вить реа­ли­за­цию MPI, ко­то­рая эф­фек­тив­но под­дер­жи­ва­ет раз­лич­ные вы­чис­ли­тель­ные и ком­му­ни­ка­ци­он­ные плат­фор­мы, вклю­чая об­ще­до­ступ­ные кла­сте­ры (на­столь­ные си­сте­мы, си­сте­мы с об­щей па­мя­тью, мно­го­ядер­ные ар­хи­тек­ту­ры), вы­со­ко­ско­ро­ст­ные се­ти (Ethernet 10 ГБит/с, InfiniBand, Myrinet, Quadrics) и экс­клю­зив­ные вы­чис­ли­тель­ные си­сте­мы (Blue Gene, Cray, SiCortex).
>        2. Сде­лать воз­мож­ны­ми пе­ре­до­вые ис­сле­до­ва­ния тех­но­ло­гии MPI с по­мо­щью лег­ко рас­ши­ря­е­мой мо­дуль­ной ст­рук­ту­ры для со­зда­ния про­из­вод­ных реа­ли­за­ций.

----------


## bitpicker

> Ужас! Теперь нужно перевести «proprietary computing system», как антоним «commodity cluster»  
> Думаю написать «эксклюзивный», но хочется чего-нибудь менее высокопарного.

 Sorry for barging in, and writing in English, but in cases like this, where dictionaries fail, I turn to Wikipedia. 'Proprietary' is a word often used in the context of software, and if you look at the entry for proprietary software in the English wikipedia, you can scroll down and find a link to the corresponding Russian wikipedia page, if on exists. In this case, it does, giving me Проприетарное программное обеспечение. Same word, really. (Though I don't know why the link to the Russian wikipedia page won't work in url tags. Here it is: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Проприетарное_программное_  обеспечение) 
I have used that approach successfully when trying to find obscure computer or hobby-related terms in Russian. I hope that helps. 
Robin

----------


## SAn

I know word «проприетарный», but it sounds really odd for me. 
P.S. Russian letters are not allowed in URLs, use this: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9F%D1% ... 0%B8%D0%B5
Or this: Проприетарное программное обеспечение

----------


## lae

> and proprietary high-end computing systems (Blue Gene, Cray, SiCortex)

 «Суперкомпьютеры»? «Патентованные сверхмощные вычислительные системы»?  
[s:35bgq4t9]«Оригинальные», «инновационные», «новаторские», «элитные».[/s:35bgq4t9]   

> Википедия. Патент[/url]]Патент на изобретение может быть выдан, если изобретение удовлетворяет трём основным условиям патентоспособности: является новым, то есть не известно из существующего уровня техники;[/*:m:35bgq4t9]имеет изобретательский уровень, то есть предлагаемое решение для специалиста явным образом не следует из уровня техники (является не очевидным);[/*:m:35bgq4t9]является промышленно применимым, то есть может быть использовано в промышленности, сельском хозяйстве и других отраслях деятельности.[/*:m:35bgq4t9]

----------

